# Civil Service Lawyers



## MBM (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone know of any civil service lawyers worth mentioning?


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

McDonald and Associates i know deals with Civil Circus. number is 617-928-0080


----------



## massvet (Jan 15, 2004)

depending on the nature of the case, I would recommend doing most of the work yourself via, researching previous civil service decisions. Make sure that you are completing your request within the alloted time frame in accordance with Civil Service. I know as far as disciplinary proceedings go you generally only have (7) seven days to file for a civil service hearing from the date that determination was made. Your Union may delay because of the red tape and have to contact the area V.P., then the business agent, then the treasurer then..... finally referring the matter to counsel. Upon completion of these delays the (7) seven day window may be exceeded. If it is for purposes of filing for a bypass also make sure that you file within the time frame. Usually before the expiration of the current test. Recent case decisions can be reviewed on the Civil Service Website. I filed an appeal in 2000, Reason: Bypass. I was currently working for a non-civil service at the time of filing and had plenty of research time working the midnight shift. Request from civil service the certified "reason for byass" and write your own brief to the Civil Service Commision based upon the other cases listed on their site. Provide documents of education, military status, awards received honors. I saved myself thousands of dollars doing it myself and you use the information provided by the briefs/case decisions of attorneys. I received my job, after (2) visits to the Civil Service Commission. They ruled in my favor and ordered the "Town" Hiring Authority to hire me. Based upon their control "Civil Service" I was placed #1 on the next Civil Service list without even having to take the exam. Not much restitution for being bypassed for 3 FT/PO positions ranked #2 and having Veteran Status but, I' working today.


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

how can someone fight the 32yr old age limit in a town through civil service. They (the town) are willing to do so but just need guidence on how to start the process.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Ready? In order to get around the 32 year of age limit, you have to file a "Home Rule Petition". This consists of getting your State Rep. to file a Bill, specifically for you, in your town, and get passed in both the House and Senate. If you are a former Civil Service police officer, within the past five years, it is a lot easier. All you have to do is get a reinstatement from the appointing authority (M.G.L. Ch. 31 Sec. 46). You cannot sue for age discrimination. The ruling for public safety age requirements have been upheld in every State, so don't hire a lawyer to fight it.


----------

